# Photo of the Month Calendar Take 2



## mommaofalot (Apr 10, 2014)

Still hoping at some point a calendar can be put together with all these wonder pics of the month!! Maybe charge a little extra and donate the over to a rescue or something... Just thinking out loud


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

mommaofalot said:


> Still hoping at some point a calendar can be put together with all these wonder pics of the month!! Maybe charge a little extra and donate the over to a rescue or something... Just thinking out loud


We actually planned to do that exact scenario, but I dropped the ball on it. I was struggling to find a good solution for such an international community. There are print on demand sites, like zappos er, I must have been tired last night, I meant zazzle/cafe press which would probably be the best bet. It's just not very cost efficient.


----------



## mommaofalot (Apr 10, 2014)

I think shutterfly ships international.. but I think all the money would go to them... Anyone have experience with shutterfly?


----------



## ZekieBoysMom (Jul 10, 2014)

There's also createphotocalendars.com. I've used them to create my own personalized calendars for the past few years.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Using a site like shutterfly would save money, but then someone would have to take on the upfront costs or precollect money and then act as the shipping and receiving hub for everyone. I personally don't feel comfortable taking on that role or putting someone else in it. 

Createphotocalendars is a pretty good looking option as it offers print on demand with an online store front. International shipping costs are way too high though and they only offer US Holidays. 
Does anyone have experience with zazzle or cafepress? If I remember correctly they both have international sites so we could customize calendars for each country (at least Aus, Canada, UK, and US.) and would avoid international shipping. So that was the direction I was leaning in before I decided to silently back away from the project and hope no one mentioned it.  

If anyone else has any recommendations I'd be happy to hear them. Thanks!


----------



## mommaofalot (Apr 10, 2014)

There is a sport group option on shutterfly where you can post the pics and then I guess each person would have to compile their own calendar and then pay for it on their own. Would take out the responsibility of someone dealing with collecting money and having to ship them (I wouldn't want the responsibility either). I really have no experience with any of the sites... If it works out great I would love to have one but if not that's ok too. May be more headache than its worth


----------

